# Moving spouse to Abu Dhabi?



## Ldgmz (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi All, 

I'm thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi to teach English and was wondering what some of your experiences have been moving your families over to the UAE. Some of the opportunities I have been reviewing will pay for him to relocate with me, but I was wondering how easy it would be for him to find a job over there. He has a business degree and is interested in small business consulting and marketing. Where should he look to find jobs? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

